# First ROM



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys I'm trying to make my first ROM but I can't quite figure out a few things.

1 - What are .9 images?

2 - How would I make the install script without typing it all? (I can type it, but am lazy







)

3 - How do I go about theming the systemui.apk, etc with apktool?

4 - Is it even possible on Windows?

5 - How do i De-Odex? xUltimate is throwing me errors.

Thanks!

(Trying to build off of stock sense 2.1)


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

trter10 said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to make my first ROM but I can't quite figure out a few things.
> 
> 1 - What are .9 images?
> 
> ...


1. Scalable PNG images
2. Perhaps developing isn't for you. It is just typing... a lot of typing. 
3 4 5 use linux and there are literally dozens of tutorials on this and in fact in the same category we are in right now there is a thread on theming and apktool.

...try working from source if possible smali is not simple.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm fine with typing, I just thought there was a way to auto-make it.
Thanks dude, ill try to fix my Linux dual boot and give me some disk space

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

You could use an ide but I don't know how well any support shell for auto finish. I know most support syntax highlighting at least


----------

